# Website back up, any thoughts?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am just putting my website back up after over a year of having it down.
Really it was just laziness on my part! lol To keep a site updated is a lot of work but after much nagging my co-owners and clients I put it back up. It's still under construction I only have a few pages up but thought I would get some feed back. My breeding kennel will take the most work to get back together because each dog has it's own web page and that takes time to put them together with all their accomplishments. But it's a start!

For my business

Home

linked to my breeding kennel
Performanceknls


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

You need an awesome Kennel Banner now! lol.

I like it. Its simple, easy to navigate. And there isn't music that you need to stop so you can read. LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Taking offers for someone to build me a new banner!! lol I had some members here make me some awesome ones before I just don't know how to do it myself!


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks great! Very user friendly. I wish you had peds up (hint hint haha) 

BTW: Contact us doesn't have a space, it says CONTACTUS


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I have a few pages that are live but not done yet. Also the peds will be on some of the dogs when I do their pages and get them up. Thanks for the feedback, I think easy navigation is so important so that's good to hear.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes! I have a website, and I ask my friends constantly if it is still user friendly or have I made it to rough to work with. I also thank you for NOT HAVING MUSIC. IDK whats up with some people these days and the music for every page!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH Music drives me NUTS! lol the only music would be my dogs barking on video when I link those in LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Let me know what pics you want and I can make you a banner.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY Holly to the rescue!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It looks really good, but you're just not showing all the sides of Earl! You're missing the true Earl here's a few shots that Earl thinks should be up on your site.

Drinking beer at the famous Pike in Long Beach Ca.









Drinking some Pliny The Elder at Selmas in Rancho Santa Margarita Ca.









Catching some SoCal sun at The Lazy Dog Cafe in Orange Ca.









That's right!!! Trashing a hotel room in Vegas!!









Yep!!! Drinkin at the Pike again. He's a local!!!









Earl's an impersonator! Here's his impression of a Rubber Chicken.









Earl has beautiful teeth.









Lisa, you post up just a few of these photos and your site is going EXPLODE!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> YAY Holly to the rescue!!


See I can be worth while


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YEah holly I might keep you! lol and Doug I don't want o advertise my dogs have a drinking problem! I love the trashing a vegas hotel room photo!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

no tempest?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it's great! So easy to navigate  and i like all the info you provided. Auctus needs a banging picture like the others


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

zohawn said:


> no tempest?


She's spayed so she won't be on my female page but in the kennels dogs when I get that page up. I just having the breeding dogs up



::::COACH:::: said:


> I think it's great! So easy to navigate  and i like all the info you provided. Auctus needs a banging picture like the others


YEah Doug I need a good picture lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did you look through all Xenas pics? There a WAY better pictures of her actually standing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you find better ones put them up I just glanced through


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the site is awesome! I can't wait to see ur kennels page, or a produced page maybe....u know I love ur dogs and would be honored to one day get a pup from u.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well my whole yard is a produced page lol but little by little it will get done. As soon as your ready for a dog let me know! I'm sure I'll have something, I always have dogs that need homes. I don't think I'm breeding next year with the exception of maybe Vixen's son but that is not really a public litter at this point. I think my next breeding will be Rain to Spock. I need some more blue dogs! lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Well my whole yard is a produced page lol but little by little it will get done. As soon as your ready for a dog let me know! I'm sure I'll have something, I always have dogs that need homes. I don't think I'm breeding next year with the exception of maybe Vixen's son but that is not really a public litter at this point. I think my next breeding will be Rain to Spock. I need some more blue dogs! lol


well, this foster dog is driving me nuts. hes some sort of mix that looks like a pit but i just tell people hes mixed with stupid. lol. i mean i trained Odin and he got everything so quickly, Boss... not so much. but when im ready for a second dog of my own u will know for sure!

and Rain to Spock!!!!! yes please! that would be very awesome! and i know a lot of people dont care for blue APBTs but i think ur blue dogs are awesome! but u knew that already


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> and Rain to Spock!!!!! yes please! that would be very awesome! and i know a lot of people dont care for blue APBTs but i think ur blue dogs are awesome! but u knew that already


That would be so cool to have a Spock offspring so close.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> That would be so cool to have a Spock offspring so close.


heck yeah. just means i need a better job lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Holly I know you are going to end up with a puppy or two from Spock! You have too! lol Much to the disgust of some of the ADBA people I do have a soft spot in my heart for my blue dogs. I love how even someone on this board was giving me such a hard time about the Monsoon Siren breeding and why I would breed a crappy dog to Siren.... Well his crappy offspring just won BIS in the ADBA! Some of the people who hated monsoon were at the Socal show and they were saying how great spock was..... till I told them he was the son of Monsoon! LMAO Some people are just idiots, like the color of the dog has anything to do with the worth of their breeding or work ability.

I don't care what anyone says I just love my blue dogs! And yes Rain is the not prettiest dog I have ever produced. I really don't like her little bug eyes... bu that dog makes up for it in attitude and her working potential! She really is going to be the next superstar of my kennel! She is exceeding at everything I do with her and the name of my kennel is performance knls, not beauty kennels! lol I have been luck so far to have really nice looking dogs but at the end of the day I would take an uglier dog who works than a beautiful lazy dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Holly I know you are going to end up with a puppy or two from Spock! You have too!


OMG more than one of him!!!! I am holding out for Crixus puppies. I want all those lmao. Ok I guess you could have your share but I get all the left overs!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U'll be in trouble Holly if Lisa decides to take Spock to Crixus! Lol. Although, id have a hard time turnin down a Crixus pup too. Arhhhh I need a job for $20 and hr and workin from home.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> U'll be in trouble Holly if Lisa decides to take Spock to Crixus! Lol. Although, id have a hard time turnin down a Crixus pup too. Arhhhh I need a job for $20 and hr and workin from home.


Crixus can have more than 1 litter lol. I want some Crixus taken to a heavy RBJ male puppies.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So many options! But I don't think Lisa can go wrong, she's got such great stock!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What!? Rain is gorgeous even with her little bug eyes! Her and Spock would have great pups! Lisa you need a blue brindle in your yard  

Though I am partial to the "red nosed" and "black nosed" dogs Xena and Spock would be perfect! Haha!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Though I am partial to the "red nosed" and "black nosed" dogs Xena and Spock would be perfect! Haha!


Now that would be pretty sweet.

Rain is a cute little thing! I want a Crixus X Rain litter LMAO!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Rain is a cute little thing! I want a Crixus X Rain litter LMAO!


Missin a few pieces to that puzzle lololol!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol you girls are funny!! and a blue brindle is the only color i DO NOT like lol. I think it looks washed out! but I guess if I had a great dog it could be purple for all I care!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> lol you girls are funny!! and a blue brindle is the only color i DO NOT like lol. I think it looks washed out! but I guess if I had a great dog it could be purple for all I care!


Oooo I want a turquoise dog if u start breedin funny colors! Lol.

I do like blue brindle, sometimes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> and a blue brindle is the only color i DO NOT like lol.


It's ok I'll take those. Only kind of blue I do like  Anything in brindle is great for me


----------

